# Lionel 115th Anniversary Passenger Car Set Finally Arrives Home



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

After months and weeks of planning and product acquisition, the 115th Anniversary Passenger Train has finally arrived home. To take you back to the last April York Meet when Lionel showed it's sliver plated Berkshire to commemorate their Anniversary, we decided on the way home that we would come up with a matching passenger car set.

A Heavyweight set made the most sense since a Berk would be up front. We then added chrome plating and a special paint job by Harry Heike. The result is a fine looking passenger set that by anyone's standard is unique. 

We set out to have this set finished before the arrival of the Berkshire, and we made it with time to spare. 

Take a look at the Observation Car. Each car is named after a city where Lionel had a presence.

View attachment 85082


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

You're killing me. If this set should come up missing, it wouldn't be hard for you to figure out that I must have taken a trip to Maine.

The chrome finish is incredible and the color touches make it perfect. You and Elizabeth must be going nuts, waiting for that Berk to arrive. The car is beautiful.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That sure does sparkle, can't wait to see the whole train riding the rails.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Brian, very nice observation car. Look forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

A spectacular idea, spectacularly executed.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! 
This is spectacular - the best custom thing I have ever seen. Incredible.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Perfect to go with the gold and black! This really adds to the Christmas layout. It there room to run all three at once?

I would guess that the gold and chrome will be stunning.

Are the figures in the car all children? Looks like it from here.

Harry did good!


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice Brian!! Hope to see the entire train!!


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful car Brian. I can't wait to see the whole set with the engine.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow! Can't wait to see the whole consist! Hope to see video of it running, too! 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for your compliments. At this point, this set will go pout to the layout in the barn. Not sure about the PE layout if we stay consistent with the theme.

Anyone going to the York Meet, we will being a car with us for you to see firsthand.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

It looks great, with the silver berk it will really be eye catching. Must see more pictures and videos when the time comes.

Should I bring sun glasses to York, lol


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome idea-naming the cars afer Lionel Cities.

This is tastefully done, looks great Brian. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

The set will look gorgeous behind the The Chrome Berk. Can't wait to see it all together!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

David, by all means, bring your sun glasses to the York Meet. It is blinding just to look at these cars.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Brian, that will certainly be a beautifully unique set. That chrome plating is K-Line-esque! You must make a video of it operating after the Berk arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Brian. We look forward to seeing you and your lovely wife in just two weeks. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

That scheme is stunning to look at and the reference to places Lionel has been connected with in the company's history is a fine finishing touch. 

Speaking of finish, did Harry H. arrange the plating for you - assuming it is plating and not a highly successful application of Alclad paint?


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Brian, what an exquisite observation car! Looking forward to seeing your complete set behind the 115th anniversary berk. This is going to be one very unique and special one of a kind set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Good looking car Brian. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

No, I arranged the plating thanks to the help of Forum member Keith (PE & alien fame). Harry said it was the best looking chrome plating job he has ever seen. This guy is good, very good.

I get kick out the fact that the MTF has an exclusive coverage for this set. It *WILL NOT* be seen on any other Forum.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Hope to see it published somewhere. It should be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Bill, we will get it into the article about our new PE layout for sure.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> No, I arranged the plating thanks to the help of Forum member Keith (PE & alien fame). Harry said it was the best looking chrome plating job he has ever seen. This guy is good, very good.
> 
> I get kick out the fact that the MTF has an exclusive coverage for this set. It *WILL NOT* be seen on any other Forum.


"PE & alien fame"...LOL.
Having seen the company's work in person, I knew they would be the right group to do your cars. Seeing your car and Harry's comments proves they are the chrome masters. I always knew if I ever needed an item chromed that I would pick them. I'm so glad you had a great experience with your project.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks, Vince.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

You never know how non-train people are going to react to something like this project. Today is Elizabeth's Birthday and to help her celebrate this special day, her son and his wife came from NH for an overnight stay. He is very appreciative that his Mom has found this wonderful O-Gauge hobby. This morning I showed Kevin and his wife this set. I thought their jaws were going to drop to the floor. To say they were flabbergasted would be an understatement.

I told him the story about the Lionel 115th Anniversary celebration and the silver plated version of the Berkshire engine soon to be released. He wanted to know if this was going to require a new layout to show it off. I would say that is he *ultimate compliment*.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

A very happy birthday to Elizabeth. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Pat, she says *"thank you"*. I am very proud of this young lady. She certainly does not look or for that matter, act her age. She is a dynamo and always on the move. I think that is her secret for staying young.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Good month to have a birthday.(Oct. 15 over here)
Happy birthday to your wife Elizabeth!
The car's look fantastic, really just a great idea!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks CDNJ, I will pass on your Birthday greetings to Elizabeth.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Elizabeth!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

You are the man, John. I just showed your greeting to Elizabeth and she sure appreciates this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

_ELIZABETH_ I HOPE YOU HAD AN ENJOYABLE DAY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for Elizabeth, Big Ed.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Please let me chime in also....Happy Birthday Elizabeth!!!












-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Uh Oh, we've all discovered Google Images.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

A very happy birthday to Elizabeth from Lynley and I! Can't wait to see you guys at York!

I didn't realize you had a whole set of those cars! I can't wait to see them with the Berk!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Brian. We look forward to seeing you both as well.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZABETH!!!!!! PAM & I wish you a GREAT DAY. See you at YORK!!!!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

BRIAN very nice Silver Passenger set!!!:smilie_daumenpos: Along with your Gold PE set maybe you should have BERL IVES singing this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EXCDCXaIkQ


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

I passed on your Birthday wishes ti Elizabeth. We look forward to seeing you both at the Meet, Laz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Elizabeth says thanks Pete.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

I got the 115th Anniversary set out to it's new home this afternoon. It is now waiting for the power up front. But while waiting, it sure looks good on it's new home.

View attachment 87514


View attachment 87522


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

SWEET! :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Pat.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, that's a lot of very shiny cars!  I'll bet that will turn some heads!


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Brain, this is one unique and fantastic passenger set. Looking forward to seeing it with the 115th Anniversary Berk rolling down the tracks on your fantastic layout.

Please send Happy Birthday wishes to Elizabeth from me and my wife Merry. We hope she has a wonderful day together with you.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow Brian, the set is great looking. Better get some Cotton gloves to pick them up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

*"Better get some Cotton gloves to pick them."*

You got that right, David.

Thanks Carl. Elizabeth sends her thanks to you as well for her Birthday wishes.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow...the photo of the set sitting on your layout is breathtaking. You have created THE best passenger set never catalogued. Just beautiful.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Outstanding, Brian! You sure have an eye for setting up the perfect scene!

-Pete


----------



## Charlie (Sep 19, 2015)

The results are very nice Brian. Beside "New York", what are the other cities represented?

Just curious.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

WOW! That's absolutely beautiful! One of a Kind. This is what comes from a great idea and 1st Class execution. You've got a real show stopper there. Congratulations!

Emile


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

That passenger train certainly compliments the Berk nicly! It is certainly shiny. Not only white gloves, but you may need to polish it before every run. A sight to behold!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Charlie, the coaches and Observation car all have a city name. They are* New York City, Chesterfield, Concord (current Headquarters location), and Hills Dale.*


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Beautiful car. I remember you talking about these at your open house this summer. They were vwell worth the wait.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to MTF Spence. :smilie_daumenpos: Good to see another friend from the other forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

I agree with you Pat, so nice to have *Spence be part of our team*.


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Spence, Welcome to the Model Train Forum! It's great to have you on-board with all of us.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like the Anniversary Berks have shipped or are in process of shipping.

Brian, have you received yours yet? I'm anxious to see some pix (and hopefully video) of the consist running some time soon. 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy, it should be on the truck for delivery today. Very exciting time for us as we saw the potential when it was first shown at the TCA Museum presentations last April. 

It is not often that you get the opportunity to create a very unique passenger train.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations Brian. I just caught on to this thread. Stunning work by Harry. Looking forward to seeing the whole train. WOW!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Can wait to see it, so I don't have to open mine up when it gets here!!! Still debating on keeping it.....


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> Can wait to see it, so I don't have to open mine up when it gets here!!! Still debating on keeping it.....


Trains are for running, run it without regret.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

True, compared to the price of a big boy, it' not so bad


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

I can not wait to the engine with those care it should be truly amazing!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

There is one on ebay already but it's not at a premium

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-115t...272005?hash=item51dc0e3e85:g:8QIAAOSwLzdWT01M


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> There is one on ebay already but it's not at a premium
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-115t...272005?hash=item51dc0e3e85:g:8QIAAOSwLzdWT01M


Although I am not going in for this loco I was interested to see an email today from Mr Muffin's Trains explaining that (1) like most dealers he had only been allocated one and (2) he can't actually advertise it for sale at a price below $1,999.95 because that is the "minimum advertised price." I guess that this is a manufacturer-imposed limitation. Anyway I can't see any of these going for less than that amount at which level they exceed the street price of the VL BB.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I was going to pre order from Steve Mr Muffin but he told me he could only get one and I figured he would keep it for himself. So I ordered from pat's who said he could get 3. He was suppose to have sold all there a while ago, but as of yesterday he still had some to sell. Maybe he picked some up from other dealers?


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> I was going to pre order from Steve Mr Muffin but he told me he could only get one and I figured he would keep it for himself. So I ordered from pat's who said he could get 3. He was suppose to have sold all there a while ago, but as of yesterday he still had some to sell. Maybe he picked some up from other dealers?


I'll speculate just a little further and say that I imagine that dealers get allocated numbers of limited editions like this set by their overall volume of Lionel sales. Steve does mainly MTH as far as I can see (although because he's in Indiana and is a credit to the hobby he got my last Lionel BTO purchase) so I reckon that when allocating numbers the biggest Lionel dealers in the east get a preference over everybody else.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree, allocation is based on annual volume with the supplier. It makes sense that the dealers with the most volume will get a larger portion of the allocated items. Only fair.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> I'll speculate just a little further and say that I imagine that dealers get allocated numbers of limited editions like this set by their overall volume of Lionel sales. Steve does mainly MTH as far as I can see (although because he's in Indiana and is a credit to the hobby he got my last Lionel BTO purchase) so I reckon that when allocating numbers the biggest Lionel dealers in the east get a preference over everybody else.


Steve always gets my pre orders!!!


----------

